# Portage county buck



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I got the call last night from a good friend to help drag out "a buck" he wouldn't tell me how big but i assumed it was a good deer if he called me to come help. He got home from work a 415 last night changed his clothes and headed out behind his house and sprawled out on the limbs of a big blow down and right at last light the buck walked in to 10 yrds, spotted him on the blow down and he shot him in the chest he ran 60 or so yards and that was it. His son has had his eyes on this deer for the last couple weeks but there is a couple other larger deer using their property.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

nice buck!


----------



## Cranberry Kid (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome buck!!!


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

man what a pig ... are you sure he wasnt tresspasing on my property i think i have that deer in my trail cam lol i wish .................,,,,,


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking buck...Portage County has some big bucks out there...Have a field just a half mile from me..Been watching a couple big boy's there ...They know where they are safe they are on Akron Water property//NO HUNTING// one of these days they may make the mistake of going out of bounds..JIM....


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

hey powerstrokin, where in portage county did he get that dandy buck? i hunt in portage also


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Evin........thanks for sharin this........that is really a "too cool buck"... BTW....that really is a buck isn't it and not one of those freaky(antlered does) that are makin there way into so many huntin publications. Hope that you get to put your sight pin on one similar to that, yet this season..........jON sR.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your buddy...that's a great buck!


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

if theres bigger bucks on that property id like to see them... nice buck


----------

